# Babybond scanning any good??



## Happy652 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am supposed to have an AFC scan as part of my pretesting for ivf abroad. Has anyone ever used Babybond's for scanning? Their prices are lower than what my gyn had to offer, AFC scan with gyn £240, AFC scan with babybond £99. I am worried that they may not be good hence the price. Although he told me on the phone a radiographer would be doing it.


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi happy, 
Ive used babybond for scans a few times, I actually found them more helpful than a clinic as the explain everything to you, instead of the clinics that's all fine, baby bond will tell you what they see, you get a full report and pics to hand to your clinic and can also ask for the results to be emailed to you so it's easier to pass information over to your clinic, 

Good luck with your treatment, 
Donna xx


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

They are amazing! We went for the gender scan with the twins and my sonographer colleague works for them also so i can highly recommend xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

They are really good. I've used them for lining scans a few times and then early PG scans and gender scans. They print out pictures and give you a full report.


----------



## Happy652 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Nice to hear positive feedbacks


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi sorry, to be negative and we have used them many times. The slight down side is that there is a different  sonographer every time and they don't keep records even if you were there a few days ago from your last scan. You also have to scan the documents to send to your dr. 
We even said now, we should go some where else, if there is a next time. 
One time on day 13, I was told that my lovely follicles that were cysts and she became a little defensive when we queried this. Luckily our Dr agreed with us as I normally have ovulatory pain. 
I was told by another service that I had cyst and the type I have has been there for a long time. Luckily it was ignored and that lovely follicle fertilised. That lady we seen again since and she remembered us and named it 'cyst gate'😊( Was not baby bond )this was a more expensive service.

We love the flexibility and venues, but the there has been some real errors and we have had to repeat scans. 

Even this month we were told I had ovulated even though, I tried to explain she was looking an old cyst( which was scanned correctly) I had grown to 4 cm. 
In fact I had not ovulated and the next scan I was told I was about to have my period, as the lining was secretory and blood was building up. Even though we were told her that the blood indicated differently. The blood test said differently, I ended up having repeated bloods because of these scans, x3 progestrone and oestrogen x2. Now in Greece correct corpus luteum seen and thick lining and ready for transfer. 

We are very happy with the eventual outcome, but it cost us hundreds of pounds, plus the fact we've known not to completely trust, and now that with seeing tons of scans...to question it. Our dr also confirmed this, that she ask for another scan, if she feels something doesn't sound right🤔. The dr had to convince us to come which only left a few days to sort out. 
The one we went to had just moved in the city and this may account for some issues. They had not told us even though we had been to the old one the week before, so to keep our appointment we had to jump in the taxi. When we left there, we realised we had one pic and they use to give many. So I phoned back and got more. The person we saw for the second scan wore her NHS badge, which I thought was good, but my DH found it odd, like she'd had just popped over in her break. 

Just to say we have had some good scans from them to.


----------



## Happy652 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks For your input. It's important to hear different opinions. Sorry that you had to go to the extra spending of unnecessary blood tests- it all adds up doesn't it. Hey all the best in Greece I hope it's going well for you


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Happy, yes it went well in Athens, plus the sun and relaxing helped us a great deal.

Sonneblume x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We were always happy for treatment abroad x


----------

